
The Debian Project Mourns the Loss of Lucy Wayland - MilnerRoute
https://www.debian.org/News/2019/20190308
======
ktjfi
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/aardvarkoffnord](https://www.flickr.com/photos/aardvarkoffnord)

